# Target Buck Down 10-1-20



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I had the chance to work from home on 10/1. I noticed a couple bucks running through a field on my way to lunch and the colder temps coming in made it feel like a good day to be in a tree. I had a video conference from 3-4:30. I took my scent free shower and got dressed for the stand after lunch. Threw on a polo so I looked professional for the call. They can't see the camo pants or smell the fresh earth smell through the computer! After the call....Race to the stand at 4:30.

I settle in to my climber and notice the wind picking up and dark clouds coming in. The very scattered rain the weather man mentioned decided to hit right where I was sitting. I dig my pull over jacket out of my pack and throw it on as the rain starts to fall. I think to myself proudly how much wiser I'm getting as I get old. No more freezing in the rain and being cold. I planned ahead.

As soon as the rain lets up I see three tom turkeys coming right in. They mill around for a few minutes but the high wind has them on edge. After the turkeys leave a big doe and her twin fawns come strolling in. This doe has taught her fawns well. They are constantly on alert and checking the wind. I hear rustling to my left and in comes 10 turkeys. Hens and poults. I see one of the hens is bearded! Pretty cool. The turkeys walk through and the doe and her fawns eventually move on.

Its getting to that magical hour. No bucks yet. Suddenly I hear intense rattling. I think it cannot be real. Way too loud and its only October 1st. It stops, only to start up again much closer to me. I think it has to be a hunter walking around rattling. I look over at the sound and three bucks are making a bee-line right to me. I get ready. Its the #2 buck, a decent 9, with a big 7 and a small 8. They must have been having some intense sparring. They come right in. The 7 looks right up at me and gets spooked but soon calms down.

I have my number two buck at 15 yards broadside. He's crunching on the apples i dropped off on my way in to the stand. Crushing each apple with one huge bite. I keep thinking I must be crazy for not shooting. I told myself this year was all or nothing. Big or bust.

In an instant I notice the bucks all look in the same direction. Like a silent ghost the buck I have been watching all summer is there. At 25 yards. Posturing as he moves right for the 9. He must have heard the sparring and needs to show who is boss. He turns and walks directly towards me in to 17 yards. Not sure why, but he suddenly looks up and I know he has made me. He twists hard right and I know its now or never. I let the arrow fly. SMACK. He runs off. 

After a long time I regain my composure and climb down. I see one drop of blood and no arrow. I back out to wait on the help of some friends and to calm my nerves. I'm worried.

An hour and a half later my friends arrive. We drive up as far as we can and hike the rest of the way. With better lights the arrow is quickly found. Full pass through. We find the trail and follow a very weak blood trail. Eventually it starts to disappear. I'm losing it. I re-focus. Follow the line he was on and apply what I know about my land. I find a couple tiny drops on a trail I assume he is trying to follow. A couple more drops. No blood at a trail crossing. He has been on a straight line to this point. Keep following the line, raise the light up, there is a deer. I think. It is. Its him. He's tipped over. Done. After that its a blur. I got my hands on the buck I have watched grow since May. A dream come true.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats on a real nice even 10 pt. Did you measure the spread? Way out past the ears, I am guessing about 22"? My son shot a similar 10 pt last Nov. 16th that made Buckeye Big Buck Club- it scored 153 something. Your buck has taller tines and is very even. I am guessing around 158 to 161? Have to wait 60 days but get it green scored and let us know what it scores. What county? Nice sit getting to see 4-bucks, mamma and her twins and all the turkeys! How long were you in stand till you launched the arrow? A fine buck.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice Buck....congrats!!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

What a beautiful animal, congratulations. You might spend your lifetime not topping that one.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

awesome Good Job


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer, congrats.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Way to go man! Great story telling too! I really enjoyed it, as I'm not chasing deer this year


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Heck of a deer -- congratulations ! It's extra special to get your target buck and that's a great one.
Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice! County?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice one . Congratulations


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Beautiful buck! One for a lifetime man! Congrats!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

That would be on my wall for sure..... nice buck


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice Congratulations


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome buck and a great story. Man with that shot location, I am surprised that very little blood was dripping out. Looks like a great lung shot.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Very nice buck way to get it done early!!!


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Beautiful animal !! CONGRATS ......


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice story,, really enjoyed it....


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Thats a beautifu buck congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Holding off pays off.................somrtime

Great deer and story


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Great buck and excellent write-up.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

collegekid said:


> I had the chance to work from home on 10/1. I noticed a couple bucks running through a field on my way to lunch and the colder temps coming in made it feel like a good day to be in a tree. I had a video conference from 3-4:30. I took my scent free shower and got dressed for the stand after lunch. Threw on a polo so I looked professional for the call. They can't see the camo pants or smell the fresh earth smell through the computer! After the call....Race to the stand at 4:30.
> 
> I settle in to my climber and notice the wind picking up and dark clouds coming in. The very scattered rain the weather man mentioned decided to hit right where I was sitting. I dig my pull over jacket out of my pack and throw it on as the rain starts to fall. I think to myself proudly how much wiser I'm getting as I get old. No more freezing in the rain and being cold. I planned ahead.
> 
> ...


man, that's a huge buck, congrats. and you told the story great, I felt like I was there with you.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Great buck!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Super deer, man, congrats.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Still can’t believe it. We all need more hunting stories and less politics right now!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great deer and really good story. I gave up deer hunting after the 2018 season and I look forward to reading of others successes.
Good shot and I too am surprised the blood trail was slim.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow awesome deer!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Great story and awesome deer....Rich


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow.. great deer! Nice story too! Congrats on your kill!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Awesome buck!! Congrates


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Incredible deer congrats !


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ever get the measurement for outside spread?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Great story and deer! what county was this? I have a buck about the same time that I have seen a time or two that looks very similar. In august and the start of september I actually saw it with a pretty big 9pt. just curious if it was the same are. feel free to PM me


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

That’s a substantial buck, a real dandy. Nice write up. Way to get it done!


----------



## Vincent Mast (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice buck congrats!!


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

Well done! That's a beauty!


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

That is a real dandy! Wide and heavy and great looking.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! Great story...thanks for sharing.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Dandy buck. Congratulations


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That’s a hell of a deer! Great description of the hunt. Good job


----------

